# Off season



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

To all P&S'ers,...............as the cold weather is approaching I started diggn around in my recipe box and other places and found some good cold weather recipes that I will post for your culinary pleasure.  Some are easy and some require a little work but it's well worth it in the end. So enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*More recipies*

To follow in a little while.


----------

